# (NC) CBR Rippling Waters Choot'em Up Landrey



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

Rippling Waters Chootem Up Landry "Troy" Troy is a puppy from Kathy Luthy's Rippling Waters Kennel out of Crestview, FL. He is a happy go lucky dog that loves to play with my boys and the other dogs. Troy is a big and powerful dog. He loves to retrieve and swims in the ponds every chance he gets. Troy has an AKC Senior Hunter Title and is getting ready for Masters. He is a team player and enjoys his work. He is a big beautiful muscular dog.

OFA Hips - Good
EIC - Clear
DM - Clear
PRA-A throguh parentage.
Troy's Pedigree


----------

